# Happy Halloween



## drifter (Oct 29, 2018)

Trick or treat is still in fashion in my neighborhood. *​*Some years I have a few to none, other times fifteen or twenty, big and small young'uns. Since we can't treat each other I'll just post a few jack 'o laterns and wish all a happy halloween.







View attachment 58537

Happy Halloween.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2018)

Very nice Drifter, thanks. Happy Halloween to you too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes we get trick or treaters here too , sometimes like you drifter almost none, and other years lots...


----------



## toffee (Oct 30, 2018)

I was a fortune teller in my past life I was told !but loved to be a witch '


----------



## Wren (Oct 30, 2018)

I can think of a few people I’d like to turn into toads .....


----------



## Pappy (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## -Oy- (Oct 30, 2018)

Some my youngest daughter made a few nights back


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2018)

She did a good job, Oy


----------

